# "...Got RUST?.."



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...this poll is prompted by *VictoryRed08*'s question about *RUST* showing up (already) on the LICENSE PLATE LAMP screw heads (see his picture below):











...so, the QUESTION is, does YOUR car have the same RUST showing up, and if so, HOW BAD is it?


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Think I'll be buying some stainless screws!


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

4 screws cost me $.32 + $.03 tax from hardware store


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Just walked out to look at mine, and have 0 rust. It's been through the midwest winters here for half a season so I believe it should have started by now for me if it was going to at all.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine looked exactly like *VictoryRed08*'s


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

No rust at all. I removed all screws to see if there was some hidden rust, nothing.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

No rust on mine. Got mine in November and went through the road salt season in NJ unscathed.


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

none here, but I will be replacing the screws.


----------



## t.b.brady (Apr 2, 2011)

none at all, but no snow in sunny Queensland Australia.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm going to call my dealer tomorrow and see if they laugh at me and tell me to change them myself lol (doubtful).


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

all 4 screws are badly rusted. the oxide has spread onto the lenses. i believe with some very fine steel wool that i can clean the lenses.


----------



## indigo (Feb 25, 2011)

No rust, starting to whiten a bit last time I looked, but no rust -- this is after a pretty crappy winter here as well with excessive salting.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...remind them about the GM Rust & Corrosion Warranties.


please dont get me started on that.

the 07 silverado i traded for my cruze was starting to rot out at the bottoms of the doors. 

local dealer told me that it doesnt fall under the corrosion coverage but they would good will it for me, and no rental. apparently for it to be called corrosion it needed to have holes in it. (warranty on my truck is 6/100,000) i was 4.5 and 49k into it. 

thats what prompted me to take a deal with a little higher payment from the dealer i went to. they were going to fix it and give a rental. 

oh yeah, even calling the chev c/s line they still wouldnt cover a loaner. my dealer i got the truck from, same as the cruze, was going to provide a loaner.


----------



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

DEcruze said:


> please dont get me started on that.
> 
> the 07 silverado i traded for my cruze was starting to rot out at the bottoms of the doors.
> 
> ...


WHAT? ugh thats freaking ridiculous. sometimes "warranties" are just bs. Does it say "holes" in the warranty manual for rust?


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

northvibe said:


> WHAT? ugh thats freaking ridiculous. sometimes "warranties" are just bs. Does it say "holes" in the warranty manual for rust?


GM stipulates 2 different corrosion warranties. one for corrosion, one for rot through. 2 different lengths


----------

